# Holstein Hereford Cross heffer?



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a man who lives near me who has a number of Holstein Herford cross heffers for sale. The heffers come from good milking Holteins 100# per day and a gentle Hereford bull. I think I can get a bred heffer for $900-1000.

Do any of you have experience with this cross?

How much milk will I probably get?

Will the 3/4 Holstein 1/4 Hereford calf that will come in December be a good milker if female? 

Do you think this is a good price?

Any help/advice you can give would be appreciated. /Thanks /RA


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Holstine/Angus makes a good cross i dont see why a Holstine/ Herford wouldnt also, the Holstine/Angus cows we had for a while had LARG bags and would have produced alot of milk if we had milked them, they werent gentel and were too old to mess with when we got them, so we just used them as brood cows to put beef in the freezer, 

the heffer you would be getting what would it be bred too?


----------



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I didn't clarify. The heffers are bred to Holstein so the new calf will be 3/4 Holstein. The momma for sale is 1/2 Holstein 1/2 hereford. Thanks for the reply. /RA


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Rick, holsteins average 60 pounds of milk per day. Unlikely his cows give 100# per day. With the normal holstein average being 7-8 gallon per day I would guess your cross may yield 3-4 gallons per day at best. Not bad for a beef cross, I'd say.


----------



## country_girl725 (Aug 16, 2008)

I do think this is a good price- contingent on the condition of the cow. Cull prices around here are not much below this mans asking price! As for topside1's reply, I milk many cows every day that give well over 100# per day- many averaging 130. Our RHA (rolling herd average) is approximately 80/cow/day. As for how much milk your heifer will give depends on the breeding behind her and her diet when she freshens.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Rick I raise replacement heifers on a small scale. Only one milk cow living at my place...Apparently 100# plus milk producers are happening more often than not. I can only go by the info that I read. Country Girl725 welcome to the forum, great advice, new points of view are necessary to keep one thinking. What type operation do you own, or employed by?......TJ
Milk Production 
The 1999 average actual production for all U.S. Holstein herds that were enrolled in production-testing programs and eligible for genetic evaluations was 21,167 pounds of milk, 775 pounds of butterfat and 683 pounds of protein per year.


----------

